# Sugar



## goatlady94 (Mar 5, 2013)

Sugar and billy love their pic taken!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

too cute lol


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

Beautiful goats!!!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Adorable, are they Nubians?? LOVE the markings.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Adorable! I just love spots!


----------



## IONFarm (Feb 12, 2013)

So cute!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I've got a sugar too! She a Boer though!

And is the dog in the last pic a Boston??


----------



## goatlady94 (Mar 5, 2013)

Sorry it's took me so long to get back to everyone Thank you all for commenting! Yes sugar and her brother are Nubians. Today they are 12 days old and spoiled rotten lol. The dog in the last pic is a Boston his name is max and the other one is fern she helps take care of them


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Omgoodness....too cute for words


----------



## goatlady94 (Mar 5, 2013)

I'm truly blessed to have two perfect babies in my life!


----------



## michelledew (Feb 11, 2013)

I love their coloring. Beautiful!!!


----------



## RocknMERanch (Mar 2, 2013)

I love the spots! I am a Nubian lover too! Soo cute!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

They are adorable.


----------

